# V45.89-I was wondering



## kr2011 (Feb 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any additional info regarding V45.89.  I interpret that this includes "presence of neuropacemaker or other electronic device" and other post procedural status.  If a person was s/p craniotomy, s/p neoplasm excision, or s/p galllbladder surgery what code would be appropriate?


----------



## MacksMom (Nov 22, 2013)

*V45.89*

I know the thread is old, but I figured there may be other coders who may search this topic in the future.  In our practice we use V45.89 for any status post surgical procedures that don't have their own particular s/p diagnosis codes.  Obviously there are two many procedures for the AMA/CPT to list them all.  I'm not sure why they chose to list "Presence of neuropacemaker or other electronic device" in the CPT book, but it's not the only procedures V45.89 can be used on.

Jennifer L. Haney CPC, CCC


----------



## PVAzCPC (Nov 22, 2013)

That is very weird that you posted this today, as, yesterday, I was searching for a status code for implanted spinal cord stimulator and couldn't find any posts that were helpful, so I eventually settled on the V45.89.  Never did decide if "neuropacemaker" is same as spinal cord stimulator, but it is an "other electronic device".

Thank you for taking time to comment on an old post, yes, I, for one, do search old posts for answers!


----------

